# Court dates, agreements and disagreements...and then xmas?!



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

So I filed for a continuance on the hearing this Friday regarding the emergency custody my husband has over our daughter. Legal services has decided to represent me (which is a BIG relief) and I have people coming in from a different state to testify on my behalf. However, the continuance hasn't been reviewed yet...which is alright as it is, I guess. Both our lawyers spoke with one another and decided that if agreed upon, both my husband and I should return to the city where we lived the longest (he was always up and moving us when I made friends). He has his job there, and I can get my job back fairly easily.

Our lawyers are wanting to avoid the hearing this Friday and try to work something out between us instead. I'm ALL for that, because if we go to the hearing, I will destroy my husband for what he's done, and I won't give him any mercy. It will probably put a bigger peg in things and will cause us to fight through the divorce, and I just want it to be done and over with ASAP.

My lawyer told me to call my husband today and talk to him about this, so I did. Its the first contact I had with him in over 2 months. He said he doesn't want to move to the city he works in, even though its a 4 hours commute each day. I told him our lawyers think it would be best in our situation, and we can do a shared custody agreement with our daughter.

He says he will speak with his lawyer tomorrow (so close to Friday, ugh) and decide what to do then. I accept that. Then he asks me what I'm doing for Christmas. He wants me to go to my parent's house in another state for that, but I refuse to go. I want to be able to give my daughter the presents I got for her and I wouldn't miss that for the world. So after I told him I'm staying in this state for Christmas, he asks me what I'm doing ON Christmas. I said nothing, because its true. I'm in a shelter. Theres not much to celebrate here.

He wants me to go spend time with him and our daughter on Christmas. He sent me a text saying:

"Okay........Um......I know that you hate my guts and I'm okay with that but would you wanna hang out somewhere on Sunday with (daughter's name) and me?"

I REALLY want to see my daughter on christmas. I really, really do. Nothing would mean more to me, but I'm wondering if accepting his proposal is a good idea. His mom (who is caring for our daughter right now) doesn't want to bring our daughter into town anymore for visits with me because its a bother to her, so he will be in charge of the visitation, which I'm not fond of. So I will have to deal with that. I'm not sure if he just wants to be nice because I don't have anyone to be with for christmas or if he's trying to do something.

Frankly, I don't care if I have anyone to spend christmas with. I just want to see my daughter.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

JazzTango2Step said:


> So I filed for a continuance on the hearing this Friday regarding the emergency custody my husband has over our daughter. Legal services has decided to represent me (which is a BIG relief) and I have people coming in from a different state to testify on my behalf. However, the continuance hasn't been reviewed yet...which is alright as it is, I guess. Both our lawyers spoke with one another and decided that if agreed upon, both my husband and I should return to the city where we lived the longest (he was always up and moving us when I made friends). He has his job there, and I can get my job back fairly easily.
> 
> Our lawyers are wanting to avoid the hearing this Friday and try to work something out between us instead. I'm ALL for that, because if we go to the hearing, I will destroy my husband for what he's done, and I won't give him any mercy. It will probably put a bigger peg in things and will cause us to fight through the divorce, and I just want it to be done and over with ASAP.
> 
> ...


I would do whatever it takes to spend Christmas with my daughter.
Especially since it sounds like your head is on straight and you won't be suckered in. I'd also run by lawyer and see if it harms your case in any way first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know your story buy I feel for you. I would check with lawyer and go see your daughter! Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

Score! Well our lawyers duked it out and postponed the hearing for Jan 30th, so thats good. AND also discussed custody and visitation for the next week.

I get to have my daughter overnight on and off through the week and all of next weekend! I'm one happy separated woman right now!


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Cool, enjoy every moment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

:smthumbup:Jazz,

Somehow I missed this post from you. I'm so glad to hear how things are going!!! Hopefully you can get a place soon so that you have more room for your daughter. :smthumbup:


----------

